# Frage zum Apache Proxy Modul



## Peter Klein (13. Januar 2011)

Guten morgen,

ich möchte gerne einige Blogs (vewrschiedene Länderdomains) auf einen eigenen Server legen, welche z.B. die URLStruktur http://hauptdomain.de/blog haben. Die Haupt-Domain zeigt auf einen anderen Server. Nun wurde mir gesagt das kann ich mittels des mod_proxy für den Apache machen.

Habe hier auch das dicke Apache Buch liegen, nur werd ich nicht schlau daraus.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann mir helfen?

Danke schon mal,

Peter


----------



## Shogoki92 (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Du kannst das mit mod_proxy nur auf dem Server auf den hauptdomain.de zeigt machen(im folgenden Server A genannt).
Der ist so wie ich dich verstehe nicht unter deiner Kontrolle?
ansonsten ist das kein Problem wenn auch eventuell etwas umständlich
Bedenke, dass der Aufruf des Blogs dann wie folgt aussieht:
Request:
CLIENT -> Server A -> Server B(hier liegt der Blog wirklich) 
Response:
Server B -> Server A -> CLIENT
Du gehst also immer dern "Umweg" über Server A.
Ich würde es wen möglich lieber über eine Subdomain lösen.

Aber falls du es doch mit mod_poxy machen musst ginge das in etwa so:
Folgendes im VHOST für hauptdomain.de eintragen:

```
ProxyPass /blog http://Adresse-auf-Server-B/Verzeichnis/von/Blog
ProxyPassReverse /blog http://Adresse-auf-Server-B/Verzeichnis/von/Blog
```
Sollte eigentlich funktionieren so (Habs nicht getestet.)

Hoffe es hilft.
MfG Shogoki92


----------

